# [Suche] Counter Stike Global Offensive Beta key



## BattleKeks (15. Mai 2012)

Wie oben beschrieben, macht mir ein Angebot was ihr dafür haben wollt, wenn ihr einen über habt und ihr mir ihn so geben wollt,
bin ich natürlich auch mit einverstanden ! 

Edit: Falls das nicht erlaubt sein soll mit dem key, macht mal keinen Wind  
Ich hab vor 4 Monaten an der Hardware survey mitgemacht, und bis jetzt noch nichts bekommen.
Andere Leute machen da mit und bekommen 2 oder mehr nach 1 Woche


----------

